# SCAN OPTION



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Does the scan option only show once you are logged in>?

Main Screen says

HOME
OFFERS

SHOULD THERE BE A SCAN BUTTON HERE, OR does that only happen once you are at the Warehouse or Pick up location.

I have had been having a lot of issues with this app
Thanks


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

The scanning option will only appear during block hour. After the initial scanning at warehouse you can still access the scanning while delivering Menu/Pick-Up. 
Hope it answers your question.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you very much. As I stated in another one of my threads I've had nothing but drama with this app. Sometimes I get so frustrated I want to scream. I had an issue about an order that a customer had cancelled at the pick-up location and then my app was stuck for 10 hours with the same information on how to get to where I was going it was a nightmare


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

That would be a nightmare. At anytime while it was stuck, did you log out and log back in?


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

I logged in logged out even turned off my phone thinking it had something to do with that. The support people on the phone are no help with something like this they said will write a trouble ticket will send an email. I don't like the fact that we can't talk to someone who knows something when we have a big problem.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Sounded like you were doing Hot Wheels, and the only customer support you had was on the phone. You might be better off going back to a local warehouse and getting help from there?


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

If it gets stuck like that, go into settings and clear all the data and cache from the app then restart it. All you info will still be there


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Prg909 said:


> If it gets stuck like that, go into settings and clear all the data and cache from the app then restart it. All you info will still be there





Dakota2009 said:


> Thank you very much. As I stated in another one of my threads I've had nothing but drama with this app. Sometimes I get so frustrated I want to scream. I had an issue about an order that a customer had cancelled at the pick-up location and then my app was stuck for 10 hours with the same information on how to get to where I was going it was a nightmare


This may not be for you. Everything is the end of the world, and you have more "issues" than everyone else combined.
BTW, if you just hit the 'arrived but GPS not working' it would have gone away.


----------

